# Computer Hardware Prices will increase 5% by Year’s End



## ramandeepsingh (Aug 3, 2010)

While Indian Govt’s efforts to  decreasing IT Hardware prices by launching World’s Cheapest 35$ Price Tablet , Computer Hardware Prices will increase  5% by Year 2010 end. The reason behind price increase is increased  demand of Laptop & Desktop PCs and shortage of Hardware. Some  chinese companies also planning to increase prices soon.
 According to the report published at The Financial Express , Acer, expecting IT  hardware prices in India to  go up by about 5% by the end of the year. The reasons are the back of  rupee depreciation and big shortage of hardware. Consumer’s Increased   demand for notebooks and desktops will create this shortage. The firm   has been expecting big increase in demand from big companies as  well as  SMB enterprises in the India. Read More

Source: Computer Hardware Prices will increase 5% by Year’s End | STARBYTE COMPUTERS Blog


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2010)

original source...lol


----------



## azzu (Aug 3, 2010)

spam 
i guess


----------



## ramandeepsingh (Aug 3, 2010)

@ichi
All the sources are mentioned in the article.

@ azzu
How can you say this is spam? Describe...


----------



## ico (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm letting this remain.


----------



## azzu (Aug 4, 2010)

ramandeepsingh said:


> @ichi
> All the sources are mentioned in the article.
> 
> @ azzu
> How can you say this is spam? Describe...


Coz 
on ur first post u make thread With Lotta links and a Source with ur website,,,

Though Checked ur blog Nice neat Articles u have written


----------



## robotdeep (Aug 4, 2010)

Guys this is confirmly a fake news. Do visit the URL mentioned in the article and you can see the person who posted this article & the site owner are same. Also you can contact this guy for a better SEO who can able to manage around 97 social bookmarks for his site. 

*Purely it's a fake news. Don't believe it*


----------



## ramandeepsingh (Aug 4, 2010)

robotdeep said:


> Guys this is confirmly a fake news. Do visit the URL mentioned in the article and you can see the person who posted this article & the site owner are same. Also you can contact this guy for a better SEO who can able to manage around 97 social bookmarks for his site.
> 
> *Purely it's a fake news. Don't believe it*



This is not a fake news, read full article for details, this news is firstly published at THE FINANCIAL EXPRESS. and many websites had published this news, ACER seems to 5% price increase, reasons are also published in the article, and link to the news published at THE FINANCIAL EXPRESS also included in the article. For more details, just do search on Google, reality and truth you will know.

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------




azzu said:


> Coz
> on ur first post u make thread With Lotta links and a Source with ur website,,,
> 
> Though Checked ur blog Nice neat Articles u have written



Thanks for let me know, As per request, i removed extra links. This happened by mistake, I regret this.

Anyways, Thanks for your comments.


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2010)

ramandeepsingh said:


> Thanks for let me know, As per request, i removed extra links. This happened by mistake, I regret this.
> 
> Anyways, Thanks for your comments.


And I have edited back as it was. It's just that members over here don't tolerate new members sourcing their own website because of too much of spam these days. But yours is a genuine link, I must say.


----------



## insaneYLN (Aug 5, 2010)

i pray & hope that the inevitable does not happen


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't think all manufacturers will increase prices - may be a few will increase prices but what the other may do is clear the old stock out of the market or re-brand their products and will claim high prices for new products - nothing personal but it's all business 

BTW, I think some old components like gfx card prices will go down as new product line is going to be released from both giant manufacturers - so the old generation cards prices will drop and we will be able to pick some good high performance gfx card at a lower price


----------



## ramandeepsingh (Aug 5, 2010)

topgear said:


> I don't think all manufacturers will increase prices - may be a few will increase prices but what the other may do is clear the old stock out of the market or re-brand their products and will claim high prices for new products - nothing personal but it's all business
> 
> BTW, I think some old components like gfx card prices will go down as new product line is going to be released from both giant manufacturers - so the old generation cards prices will drop and we will be able to pick some good high performance gfx card at a lower price



Yes! All manufacturers are not going to increase prices. And let's see  what happened in future. Currently only Acer said about price  increase, and second reason is China, where many manufacturers are planning about price increase specially PCBs.

---------- Post added at 09:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 AM ----------




ico said:


> And I have edited back as it was. It's just that members over here don't tolerate new members sourcing their own website because of too much of spam these days. But yours is a genuine link, I must say.



Thanks ico.


----------



## robotdeep (Aug 5, 2010)

whatever it may be ur point of view is entirely wrong. Can I know the published date of this article on financial express( As I cannot visit the link you specified)?

Also you have joined this forum by 2010 only.

How can we believe this?

I'm grt pioneer of digit for about 14 years when it was "chip-cd" which was renamed after a some problem. Don't spoil their fame for your own advertisement.

If you are right provide the information of the financial express article with live link. or let it be, as you & me are not going to beneficial.


----------



## ramandeepsingh (Aug 5, 2010)

robotdeep said:


> whatever it may be ur point of view is entirely wrong. Can I know the published date of this article on financial express( As I cannot visit the link you specified)?
> 
> Also you have joined this forum by 2010 only.
> 
> ...



Ya ofcourse, you can know. The news was published at THE FINANCIAL EXPRESS website on July 21, 2010.

For more details visit THE FINANCIAL EXPRESS,I am providing link here also:

Acer sees 5% surge in IT hardware prices by year end

Just Checked Link is working Properly!


----------

